# Whiskey bottle help.



## VintageDesign (Sep 3, 2004)

TAYLOR & WILLIAMS
       WHISKEY
 LOUISVILLE, KY
 Hereâ€™s another bottle from my collection that I would like to know a little more about. I am sure itâ€™s pretty common. I did a goggle search and found that Taylor bought the Willams distilleries, but did not find a date when that happen. 
 It is a large bottle 12.5â€ high and has a flat bottom. The one neat thing is that it has a very distinctive wood grain pattern all over. Even on the bottom. Could that be from w wooden mold? I could try and get a better picture of it in the light


----------



## VintageDesign (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's the bottle.


----------



## David E (Sep 4, 2004)

Taylor and Williams Incorporated Whiskey 12" but "Amethyst" Corker $9.00 to $13.00
 also one that is clear 4 1/4" six to nine dollars. But what is interesting on the same page as these two it shows a picture of the shape and amber 12" no mention of lettering but says "turn Mold" Whiskey bottle four to six dollars. Wonder if yours is not a turn mold.
 Same don't trust his pricing "Hugh Cleveland"
 Dave


----------



## VintageDesign (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks David.
  I am not sure what a turn mold is.  A friend thought it was formed in a wooden  
 mold, because it has a wood grain pattern all over. 
  I am rank novice when it comes to bottles.   I been collecting them for years, displaying them on a shelf and never giving them much thought of there value or origin until I bumped into this form. 
  I am going to have to invest in some bottle books.  Got any recommendations on some  bottle  books?


----------



## woody (Sep 6, 2004)

Turn mold is a process in which a blown bottle is spun in the mold before removal to erase the seam markings.


----------



## kumtow (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,
            Just thought I'd chuck in my 2 bobs worth.   If a turn mold erases the seams then it must stand to reason it would also erase any embossing.   As this bottle appears to have embossing, then it cannot be a turn mold.  I don't ever recollect seeing a turn mold bottle with embossing.  That would be a neat trick.
 Cheers Alan


----------



## David E (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes Alan is right on that not being a turn mold, so what else, your friend is right they did have wooden molds.
 Dave


----------

